
Apigear.io an online software construction kit - jryannel
https://apigear.io
======
jryannel
Software Construction for Everyone. Launched today!

We use a new API format called ObjectAPI, which defines communication between
objects. There are SDKs for QtC++, C++14, Go, Python and TypeScript currently.
See also: [https://medium.com/apigear/we-
launched-67a6034b3db4](https://medium.com/apigear/we-launched-67a6034b3db4)

